# 13 litre tank



## xteenagedirtbag

Hey guys. I have got my 13 litre tank all set up. I just need to add fish. There is no heater and I can not possibly add one at this time. So my tank will be cold water. I just want some suggestions on what fish I can get. I obviously know I can't get a goldfish or anything cause the tank is far too small. I was thinking of getting some White Cloud Mountain Minnows. How many of these could I keep in my tank and what size groups are they meant to be kept in? I am open to any suggestions


----------



## jrman83

That tank is maybe right for a Betta and that is about it. But, it require a temp in the 82-84 range.


----------



## holly12

^ agreed. Or a few shrimp or snails.... but again, you'd need a heater.


----------



## Kehy

White cloud minnows are great little fish, but they come from mountain streams with strong currents. They don't need a heater, but they do really appreciate room to swim around in. I personally would go with a betta for that small of a tank, but if you're dead set on them, you could have about three or four. That, of course, includes good filtration and lots of maintenance, and live plants would also help a lot.


----------



## jbrown5217

I currently have a 3 gallon tank with two white cloud minnows and a snail. One of the White clouds is full grown 1.5" and the other is around 1". And the snail is just an average sized snail full grown. It requires more maintenance than just having 1 beta in there because the tank is small. I am currently looking to upgrade my tank size to at least a 10 gallon.

White clouds are schooling fish and do like to be in groups of 5+ more and while mine are perfectly happy and are showing no signs of stress it is because I do frequent water changes (50-60% every week), make sure their temperature is in their most comfortable range (currently it is at 70-71 degrees Fahrenheit) , and when they do seem shy or nervous I make sure that my light is off and do a water change.

I am looking to upgrade my tank as soon as possible to make the fish as happy as possible. And I always keep a heater in my tank just in case. Just because they can live in as cold as 41 degrees Fahrenheit doesn't mean they like it and if the heat in my house ever went out I would rather have them in 75 - 80 degree water than below 50 degree water. They are still tropical fish, remember that.

I don't really understand why having a heater isn't an option as they aren't too expensive for smaller aquariums. I think mine was $20 and you can probably get them for cheaper as well.

I found some on ebay for like $10 and those are like 300w ones and mine is only 10w. 

Like said before if you are dead set on white clouds 3 - 4 would be max.

You will also need to do frequent water changes and keep an eye out for them, I have too with my tank. 

With whatever you decide good luck.


----------



## xteenagedirtbag

thanks for all the help guys. I bought 4 minnows today. They seem very happy


----------



## jrman83

xteenagedirtbag said:


> thanks for all the help guys. I bought 4 minnows today. They seem very happy


Has this tank been cycled already....taken through the nitrogen cycle? I hope so. If not, you've got some trouble ahead of you.


----------



## xteenagedirtbag

jrman83 said:


> Has this tank been cycled already....taken through the nitrogen cycle? I hope so. If not, you've got some trouble ahead of you.


Yeah it's fully cycled


----------

